# Convert MOV file to FLV file



## debiso (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi!

This seems simple, but I can't figure an easy way.  How do I convert a mov file to flv?

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 27, 2008)

http://homepage.mac.com/major4/

or

http://visualhub.net


----------



## dudebrosif (Feb 28, 2008)

there is an easy but time consuming way to do this
upload the movie that you are trying to convert to youtube then go to the activity window and look for something that ends in .flv sometimes it is named something else but the file should be the largest one of all the ones listed


----------



## debiso (Feb 28, 2008)

I found ffmepgx.  This program did what I need.  It was fast and easy to use.  Thanks for the replies!

Joe


----------

